# Good Tips Today



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hadn't gotten any since last week since this are is not very tippy. and this is my 2nd week.

Today I take a kid to work, took him once before. Doesn't tip, but that's fine, it's a young Hispanic kid that lives in a trailer park and goes to work in a restaurant, about a $7.50 ride which is good around here.

Drop him off and get a ping. Pick up and it's a short ride like less than $4. when I'm dropping off the guy asks if I have $8 I wasn't sure what he meant, but he meant if I had change for a 10 so I did and got a $2 tip. We really didn't chat, he was going to a service station might have been a truck driver or worked there. 

Then in the afternoon I did a pickup in a mobile home community, the guy was going to the next town over and it was like an $8 ride. At the end he asked if Uber allowed tips now, I said yes, so he gave me $2. I chatted with him. Then I got a ping nearby pickup at the hospital, about an $8 ride, we chatted and the guy gave me $5. So 3 tips in one day is a new record, usually I can't even get 3 pax a day here.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm beginning to think you need the same rules as drider85.
From hence forth, all your posts need to begin with "Dear diary" or "captain's log".


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

jp300h said:


> I'm beginning to think you need the same rules as drider85.
> From hence forth, all your posts need to begin with "Dear diary" or "captain's log".


If you are going to act like a spoiled child why not just put me on ignore?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lol... a long time ago, Howard stern played an audio clip that was from a poll of listeners. Something to the effect of:
When people who liked his show were asked why they listen? Their answer was "to see what he'll say next. "
When people who didnt like his show were asked why they listen? Their answer was "to see what he'll say next."

It's kinda like that...


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Got 2 tips in a row tonight. First I pick up a couple and they text me that they are at the liquor store of the strip mall. I get there and they are not there. But they were around the corner not even near the stand alone liquor store. It's a man and lady older, poor, and they say you don't mind making a stop. I don't say anything but proceed with the ride she wants to stop at Cricket to pay her cell phone bill they each have beer.. I tell her okay but she has to change the address to her home. She gets frazeled and says she doesn't know how and never had to with any other Uber. I tell her well you might have to order another one. So she runs in, it's a short ride there and to her house she says. So the man has her phone and I try to change the destination, he doesn't know his address. He tells me he will give me $5. So she gets back in and knows her address and we proceed, I wasn't sure he was gonna give me the $5 but he did and they turned out to be nice.

Then I get another ding, and it's to the street where Uber sent me last week when I was supposed to pick up at the supermarket strip mall that's in front of their development. So I tell them, We get to Fort Myers and the street is packed and people are taking pics so a celeb must have been around. There were people on the edge of the street so they got out before the traffic jam and the guy throws me a $5 so that was great, I was just surprised that the trip downtown was so cheap. they only paid $8 I got $4.87 I made more in tips from those 2 rides than from Uber.


----------



## hopeblouin (Sep 7, 2016)

That's what you call good tips? I did 75 in fares tonight and got about 90 in tips. Work whatever angles you can.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

hopeblouin said:


> That's what you call good tips? I did 75 in fares tonight and got about 90 in tips. Work whatever angles you can.


That's good in my area. I can barely make $100 a week in rides and most people don't tip here.


----------

